# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  The Psinetic Theory

## cd27

A summary by Eric Wright 

Okay guys, Im going to attempt to explain my theory here without the lengthy "if this happens, then this happens" and without any discussion of God. There will be a discussion of some sort of creator, that&#39;s inevitable, but Ill keep it at a minimal. 

Okay, first and foremost, my view of the universe is that of a Gigantic multidimensional Holographic Video Game, with which we are inside of. With the holographic view of this, it is simple to catch the one most important point, and that is what I call "The Points Principle". 

The Points Principle 

"All points in the universe exist within one another as well as in multiple points at the same time." This is important, because this states that all points in the universe exist within one another, thus every other point, exists in more than one point as well, as a matter a fact, everything exists everywhere at the same time. Evidences for this can be found in quantum physics, where I got most of my evidence was from the book "The Holographic Universe" by Michael Tolbert (spl?) 

The next important thing to note in my theory is that dimensions are not parallel, rather are unified just as the spirit and the physical body are unified (just as those points exist within one another at the same time without having any direct influence on them, yet have indirect influence). dimensions exist in the same place, they don&#39;t exist like lines on a sheet of paper, rather, take one of those lines, and put all of the other lines in it, make it look like one line, but be millions. 

This is important because number one, it helps explain the possibility of transfer between dimensions without the use of a great deal of energy. Think of how much energy it might take to move...well...no where. Essentially, if you do it correctly, you never have to move at all to travel between dimensions, you just shift one thing, and this thing is what I call the Dimensional Cloud. 


The Dimensional Cloud 

The Dimensional Cloud (DC) is basically some sort of resistance between dimensions. I attribute this resistance to the effects of gravity as well; I also attribute it to a pure energy source, much different than a normal dimension, rather well known by the name of hyperspace. This energetic dimension has a specific type of energy; this energy is recordable, like psi energy. This energy bleeds through electrons, and other electrically charged particles (also photons). This resistance is a part of hyperspace, and is most likely the only program that hyperspace has. 

What are programs? They are everything; they are all the physical parts of this universe. Essentially, that&#39;s how the universe was created in the first place, by programming a mixture of hyperspace and space-time. This programming is in need of an intelligent design. 

It cannot accidentally be programmed, it just doesn&#39;t happen. This is what I call an Intelligent frequency. 

The Intelligent Frequency 

This is simply an intelligent thought, much like a computer program, sent through, in a frequency form, hyperspace, which then manifests itself into a physical form. (All physical objects are a direct result of a much larger frequency). if you look at the string theory, the basics of it, you&#39;ll see that if you make a dimension look like a wave, and you add multiple dimensions together, when those dimensions cross, they make what looks extremely similar to that of the proposed &#39;string&#39; in the string theory; thus a string is actually one point in a multidimensional frequency and nothing more. Even still, to mathematically come up with it the way they did, we should be able to use that same math to predetermine the rest of the multidimensional frequency, thus predetermine the universes actions, read the future, and much more. 

Now, why is it that we can&#39;t just think of something and teleport there? Well, for example, our brains send &#39;programs&#39; to the rest of the body via chemical-electrically induced frequencies, meaning we have a direct link to hyperspace. We also are mixed of two or more dimensions (the spirit dimension, and the physical dimension) which have a complete resistance to one another, limiting our ability to manipulate hyperspace. 

Each human being is different in how much resistance they have, thus each human being has a different level of psychic abilities, thus psionics comes about, where we learn to manipulate how much resistance we have. 

the point is, that if we can get past the firewall (The firewall of the universe is an overall &#39;template&#39; for the universe, it is not meant to be broken, thus natural and physical laws, but can be if we can get into hyperspace, thus psychic &#39;supernatural&#39; powers seem to break them) we can actually reprogram the Universal Template and teleport, create objects, move objects, all this with our minds, but we must first break through that resistance to hyperspace. 

Because all points in the universe exist within one another, we can teleport, and never move our original position. Youre talking about moving across the entire known universe with very little energy in less than a second. 

I have a design written up for a device to actually test my theory, but I have neither the money nor the experience to test it. Thats the basics to my theory, and I think people should see it. So before the forum is shut down, I wanted to post this. If you would like to read more on my theory please visit www.psineticforums.phpbbweb.com 

cd

----------


## Howie

Theories indeed. 
Do you have a theory to why you think there  Forum will be shut down?  
 ::wink::

----------


## cd27

whos forum?

cd

----------


## visor

I have respect for your theory but every time I see a psionics software or see the psionic hardware on eBay for (sometimes) thousands of &#036;&#39;s, I can&#39;t help but think "scam scam scam".

I have tried one but probably not for long enough to perceive anything.

There could be a link between a piece of hardware and other dimensions, kind of hardcoded into the system. Will your device come with instructions on how to improve your faith in it? (5 years of meditation perhaps). Does it operate in a different way than the psionic machines?

----------


## cd27

If the device worked, then you wouldn&#39;t need instructions on how to increase your faith, it&#39;s be just as much as using your microwave. the results of the device will be extremely visible, and it would blow your mind. other than all of those psionic devices you see out there, those devices have no definate science to them, or they would be absolutely well known and psionics wouldn&#39;t be a partially outcasted part of science. my theory provides both the plausible scientific background as well as the possibility and ability to test the theory itself in a way that would be unable to prove it false or a hoax. if it worked, we would know it, and if we didn&#39;t know it, then it wouldn&#39;t work.

cd

----------


## visor

::bowdown::  

You seem really sure of yourself. Please, if you ever get down to do it, write about it with detail. You&#39;re much better in science than I am so I&#39;d have trouble understanding it at first but I&#39;d give it time if I saw the potential.

Go go gadgets : )

(sorry for the LONG delay but I had some really big mental problems to handle)

----------


## cd27

Sorry it took so long to get back to you, i really don&#39;t get on this site often anymore. I am currently writing a new book entitled "Psinetic Time Warps and Dimensional Manipulation" where i plan to unveil my theory in a better researched, more in depth, and much easier to read and understand format. I am also going to go over plenty of other theories that science is giving us in an attempt to show the contrast.

CD

----------

